# Florida frog peoples .



## Coblejw (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking to get in touch with the local Florida froggers hobbyist and seller alike. Feel free to write here or text at XXXXXXXX _(mod: just contact him via email or pm please - bad form leaving your phone number out and about)_. Calls that come in will go to voicemail just leave a message. Hope to talk to you guys and gals soon... I'm located in Kissimmee. Be well,

Josh


----------

